# RCD Tripping when lights go off



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've not posted for a while :blush: been busy building new homes for my beardies. 

My problem is the RCD on my fuse board is tripping when the timer switches the lighting off. It's not daily but happens every 2-4 days. I am running 2x 35w D3 tubes via AV starter units and 2x 40w spot bulbs both connected via habistat dimming thermostats. These all plug into a surge protected extension lead which is on a digital timer plugged in the wall socket. My fuse board is a split level/load. My brother is an electrician but lives too far away to come look but he suspects its the timer. I wondered if anyone else has had the same problem. I am going to try another timer and wondered what types you people use and if there is any specific models known to work well.

Any help/suggestions are appreciated

Thanks for looking


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I would try an analogue timer instead of digital, I've heard of this problem before when using digitals, couldn't tell you why but swapping it for an analogue usually seems to do the trick!


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Graham. I was going to try another digital timer but I'll change that for analogue as you have suggested and hope it does the trick.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

One other thought, are your starters (ballasts) magnetic or electronic? If they're magnetic it could be the initial power requirement to fire up the tubes that's doing it, replacing magnetic ballasts with digital ones will reduce the initial surge, it'll also save you money in the long run with longer bulb life and reduced running costs.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Graham said:


> One other thought, are your starters (ballasts) magnetic or electronic? If they're magnetic it could be the initial power requirement to fire up the tubes that's doing it, replacing magnetic ballasts with digital ones will reduce the initial surge, it'll also save you money in the long run with longer bulb life and reduced running costs.


 I agree about digital starters, plus they eliminate flicker.
The starting up of the tubes isn't the problem though as it is when they turn off that trips the rcd.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> it is when they turn off that trips the rcd.


Ah yes of course, disregard that idea then!


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I bought an analogue timer today so will try that when I get home and see how it goes. Fingers crossed.

Purely for interest sake these are the starters I have, are they magnetic or electronic?

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Those are magnetic, modern electronic ones don't have that replaceable starter unit in the top (the white thing).


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

CJ1664 said:


> Thanks guys. I bought an analogue timer today so will try that when I get home and see how it goes. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Purely for interest sake these are the starters I have, are they magnetic or electronic?
> 
> Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.


 Magnetic.
Arcadia do an electronic version but costs more.
I have electronic ones arriving tomorrow from a different manufacturer at a better price.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I just buy them from the local electrical wholesalers, much cheaper than reptile branded ones and just as good, name brands like Philips, and they do twin, triple, and even quadruple ones so you don't need a seperate ballast for every single bulb!


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well tried the analogue timer and have just been plunged in darkness again :censor::devil: This is driving me crazy, going to try a different extension lead next. I just hope I don't have to take the drastic route of channelling walls to spur off the lighting ring 

As for the starters I think I will be replace them in the near future


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It wouldn't be a complete solution, but you could connect all your equipment through a more sensitive plug-in RCD, that way at least it shouldn't trip the main one each time.

In fact by swapping stuff around you should be able to find exactly what is tripping it.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

You may have an over sensitive rcd that nuscience trips. May be worth keeping that in mind as that maybe something worth changing. Also che k the connections in the back of the socket your timer is plugged into as a loose connection could also be the cause


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Graham said:


> but you could connect all your equipment through a more sensitive plug-in RCD, that way at least it shouldn't trip the main one each time.


I was looking at those today, wish I'd have bought one now! I'll go back and get one tomorrow and at least my sky+ won't keep failing that way.


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dan Bristow said:


> You may have an over sensitive rcd that nuscience trips. May be worth keeping that in mind as that maybe something worth changing. Also che k the connections in the back of the socket your timer is plugged into as a loose connection could also be the cause


That would just be my luck! I'll get my OH to check the connections.


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I have tried the RCD plug and so far this is the 5th night that nothing has tripped. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever but if it stays like this I am not going to complain. It does mean I'm stuck with a drawer that won't fully close because of how far everything sticks out from the wall socket but I can live with that..... for now :lol2:

Thanks for all your help guys :2thumb:


----------

